# can't cope with this, Please help.



## OutOfTouch (May 23, 2006)

For many months now i have been suffering from an intolerable feeling, a feeling that i am totally disconnected from my body and in some ways from the world. I feel like the way i view life is in a completely different way to everybody else, its as though i know something nobody else does. I question human life and why we are here, it just seems that nothing around me real, its all a lie and i begin to feel dizzy and confused by my surroundings. I can't live my life like i used to, ive lost interest in all the things that i used 2 enjoy. I have a wonderful boyfriend who tries his hardest to understand but he can't and i understand that but for some reason i end up gettin angry, mainly because im so angry at myself for feeling this way. I know It sounds crazy, and thats what i thought i was, i was convinced there must be something wrong with me. Until i read about depersonalisation and derealisation and it desribed exactly what ive been going through. Although im relieved that I am now aware of my problem im also very scared that it will stay with me forever, will my mind stop sending me to this state? Thank you for reading, im so greatful that I found this site.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi There OutofTouch,

Welcome to the board. I can remember how glad I was when
I was diagnosed and then found this place. I hope you will feel
comfortable to jump in down in the Main Discussion forum and
ask questions or read how things are going with other people.
I also hope in time you are able to find a positive path towards
coming to understand, dealing with and even overcoming this
disorder.

Take care,
terri*


----------



## frozen (Jun 25, 2006)

If it makes you feel better-- I felt very depersonalized continuously for a long time but did feel better again. Actually, felt totally like my old self again. What helps me is to try to keep going on with what I would usually do-- going out, talking to people-- even if it seems very scary. Usually once I would get involved in an activity the feeling would go away somewhat.

Also, I tell myself that the feeling is just caused by anxiety and does not mean I am going crazy and that the feeling will go away once my anxiety decreases. It is possible to get through it and get back to normal.


----------

